# Any advice will be gladly appreciated!



## Peanut140027

The beginning: I left my contraceptive pill early August, had my withdrawal bleed and exacly 29days later my period started.

My period had to start 6 days ago but nothing arrived. just a lost of white discharge, Ive had two negative tests and a lot of symptoms like nausea, (No vomiting) Sex dreams, very sore nipples and breasts, discharge from left nipple, fatigue, and the list goes on.

Ive always had low iron levels could this be the cause?


----------



## Lozzielaula

I know from reading around that there are several ladies who have come off the bcp to find that their cycles are really irregular for the first few months so it could just be that despite the fact you had a period 29 days later? 

Also, there are some ladies who dont test positive until several days after their missed periods so it might be that as well. 

I guess the best thing to do if you are worried would be to go see a doctor and get yourself checked out. Best of luck to you, I hope everything is just fine :flower:


----------



## Peanut140027

It takes about three months, i originally went on the pill to regulate my periods. I am now scared that this is still the problem. We are currently planning on starting a family in a couple of months and I do not want to struggel with this problem... im so scared its something major it keeps me up at night... 

I am seeing the doctor tomorrow. Hopefully its very good news... ive always wanted my own little bundel of joy and will be absolute heartbroken if it cant happen. Im also very scared its an etopic pregmancy

Thanks for your advice.:thumbup:


----------



## bellablue

Sending positive vibes your way :)


----------



## MummyKP

I had similar symptoms after coming off the pill. It got to the point where I took tests because my period was due but didn't come for ages, then I had constant sickness, sore boobs etc, and we genuinely thought we were pregnant. Your body may just be getting back to normal


----------



## Peanut140027

They say it takes 3 months how long after you left your pill did you have problems? 2 of my periods have come exacly on time. So im really holding thumbs:thumbup:


----------



## MummyKP

I had a couple of normal periods after coming off then my body went weird and my periods were all over the place. I came off my pill around 2 years ago and it's probably only the past year where I've got back into routine


----------



## Peanut140027

Good to know, ive always had problems with my period before i started the pill... bit this time it feels different. Im going for blood tests tomorrow and will hopefully get the results by tuesday. If its negative i have to go to the OBGYN... ive never been... at this moment im expecting the worst as my mom had endometrioses (spelling) i was a miracle baby... hold thums please:happydance:


----------



## MummyKP

Hope all goes ok for you lovely!


----------



## Peanut140027

Hi there

Period came today... Good news and bad... 14 days late...


----------



## callmedan

Peanut140027 said:


> Hi there
> 
> Period came today... Good news and bad... 14 days late...

at least your out of limbo :hugs: on to the next month!


----------



## MummyKP

Least you got your period so you can track it now &#55357;&#56842;


----------

